# Alignment Issues



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Alright, here is the deal. The goat was in an accident. A lot of the passanger side suspension was replaced (front/rear tie rods, rear x-member, strut/shock, radius rod bushing, steering rack & halfshaft). After all the work was done, as far as parts, etc go the car was as good as new. Hell it even drove just fine.

Now after having all that work done, for peace of mind I had to have the front and rear cradles aligned... since I had them done befor. Now while the shop was doing the cradles (which is a different shop than the body shop doing the rest of the work) I told them to go ahead and do the 4 wheel alignment to PEDDERS specs, since that is what they did befor (this is the same shop that did the alignment befor the accident). 

Now, here is my issue. The car comes back and it's now pulling slightly to the right all the time. It did not do this befor. They first told the body shop this was due to all the passanger side parts being new and needing to be broken in. So the shop calls me telling me this, I would usually laugh but it's been so long waiting to get my car fixed I'm not in the mood for any BS.

I call the shop. I tell them the problem, they then put the guy that did my alignment on the phone. He was not really making any sense to me, he at least did not try to BS me on the parts needing to be broken in. He then said something about missing a washer he had to order and put it in. From what I understand it was for the caster. He said one was missing... they did replace the passanger side radius rod (I have pedders, they replaced it with pedders). Now from what I remember and what Pete said, the driver side is suppose to have one extra washer from the factory. The shop did not touch anything on the driver side. So if he ordered an extra washer and put it in the passanger side radius rod right there can be some of the problem???

Anyways they tried to put it to factory specs, which I told them to do Pedders specs. Looking at the fax the shop sent me for the alignment, they really didn't touch it. Hell some specs were better when they brought the car in! They are willing to align it again to Pedders specs to see if that will fix the car from pulling, though he said that was the best he can do. I've already paid them $560 to align this car, I don't want to pay for someone else to fix it. The alignment shop also did say that the car pulled to the right some, even though with the specs they did it should pull hard to the left? Now they did admit to it pulling, so why in the hell would they let us take it back? Especially without telling us till we called them about it.

Specs.... http://members.cox.net/goldknight_4/img009 copy.jpg

Now if I take it to another shop, are these the Pedders specs I should have them align it to?

http://www.peddersusa.com/images/PDFS/Pedders GTO Alignment Specs.pdf

Also the car has 4 new wheels and tires. So that is not an issue with the pulling.


----------

